# Deutsche Bier day



## Erich (Apr 23, 2008)

Tag des Deutschen Bieres â€“ Wikipedia

man I'm thirsty and it's only 8:01 am

E ~


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well i cant read it but if it has to do with beer im right behind ya!


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

that sounds good to me i'm off to my fridge to join in right now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes today is the National Day of German Beer here in Germany. A great day and the weather is beautiful. All the Beer Gardens are supposed to open today. 

If it was not the fact that I am under some serious pain killers at the moment I would go to a Beer Garden and drink a beer. 

Oh well we have a whole summer of Beer drinking to do.

Speaking of good German beer. The local Fest is this weekend here in my town. Will go there on Saturday (if my back is better) and drink a nice Litre of Fest Beer.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2008)

hey pick me up a Bierdeckel Chris from your lokal Fest if you are up to it and get better man, my right hand is still screwed up from my crash as well as my right rib-cage.............dang ! anyway going by my market to pick up a Weihenstephaner later today to celebrate and stress out

E ~


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm going to raise a glass of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer tonight!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I'm going to raise a glass of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer tonight!


At least it's not Buttwiper!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2008)

Erich said:


> hey pick me up a Bierdeckel Chris from your lokal Fest if you are up to it and get better man, my right hand is still screwed up from my crash as well as my right rib-cage.............dang ! anyway going by my market to pick up a Weihenstephaner later today to celebrate and stress out
> 
> E ~



I actually have a Beirdeckel that I got in the Hofbrau Haus in Munich for you Erich. I just need to send it off.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2008)

very Kühl Chris, could you also add one from your very own lokal brewery ? I believe at one time you said it was the best Bier you tasted or at least along those lines...........


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2008)

Wait one dagburned minute!!! You're telling me that PBR is BETTER than Bud? / Seriously though.

I'll stick with my Shiner Bock.

Happy Bier Day, Guys! I'd participate if I could!!


----------



## seesul (Apr 23, 2008)

I celebrate a beer day everyday here, especially in summer8)
Think you already know that beer here is cheaper than coca-cola ...
Around 1,20 dollar/beer (1/2 of liter)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2008)

Erich said:


> very Kühl Chris, could you also add one from your very own lokal brewery ? I believe at one time you said it was the best Bier you tasted or at least along those lines...........



Yes I will snag one for you in the next few days.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2008)

Pabst Blue Ribbon??? Never drink anything from that side of the alphabet - P, Q, R, S, T. Nasty stuff.

Adler, how long does this last? Sounds like for a few days.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

Wish I was there. I'll just have to wait until Oktoberfest.


----------

